# gothic 1 orktempel reloaded



## Iwan260388 (14. Mai 2005)

seit stunden watschel ich in dem tempel rum und habe auch die ersten schalterrätsel gefunden. nur hab ich keine ahnung wie die funktonieren. hab ich schon im forum umgeschaut, aber das hilft nicht weiter.

situation ist so. ich bin im tempel drin, über den abgrund gelaufen und bin in der halle, wo der unterirdische gang ist. paar skelette sind jetzt toter als vorher. links in einem raum ist ein rätsel mit 3 drehbaren steinquadern. die kann ich drehen, drehen sich aber selbst wieder zurück. andere schalter hab ich nicht gefunden. angeblich soll dort eine tafel sein. gott weiß wo die ist.
an so einem sockel nach dem raum sind 3 verschieden farbige buttons, die man drücken sollte können. geht aber auch nicht. (hab die vermutung, dass man erst das erste rätsel machen muss).
andere schalterrätsel hab ich noch nicht gefunden.
langsam gehen mir die ideen aus, weil ich schon mit meiner armbrust versucht habe irgendetwas anzuzielen.

könnt ihr mir helfen, dass ich endlich mit dem spiel fertig werde? ich will gegen den fetten schläfer endlich antreten. 
und außerdem: gibt es noch andere rätsel, die man schlecht finden wird in dem tempel?


----------



## Homerclon (14. Mai 2005)

Iwan260388 am 14.05.2005 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> seit stunden watschel ich in dem tempel rum und habe auch die ersten schalterrätsel gefunden. nur hab ich keine ahnung wie die funktonieren. hab ich schon im forum umgeschaut, aber das hilft nicht weiter.
> 
> situation ist so. ich bin im tempel drin, über den abgrund gelaufen und bin in der halle, wo der unterirdische gang ist. paar skelette sind jetzt toter als vorher. links in einem raum ist ein rätsel mit 3 drehbaren steinquadern. die kann ich drehen, drehen sich aber selbst wieder zurück. andere schalter hab ich nicht gefunden. angeblich soll dort eine tafel sein. gott weiß wo die ist.
> an so einem sockel nach dem raum sind 3 verschieden farbige buttons, die man drücken sollte können. geht aber auch nicht. (hab die vermutung, dass man erst das erste rätsel machen muss).
> ...


Die "Buttons" sind keine Knöpfe die man drücken kann, die sagen dir die Reihenfolge für das Schalterrätsel. In der Reihenfolge(Links nach Rechts) der abgebildeten Farben die du bei den "Buttons" siehst musst du die Steinblöcke drehen.(das diese sich wieder zurück drehen ist normal)
Viel Spass noch.


----------



## Denis10 (14. Mai 2005)

Hier findest du eine Komplettlösung:

http://mondgesaenge.de/G1DB/


----------

